# Miui Adding Shortcuts To Homescreen.



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I have searched everywhere for this, eventually giving up on the possibility. Today I discovered the solution : On the homescreen, press Menu, Edit, Menu, Add. Then there you have it! You get an option for a shortcut or a folder. Nice! Carry on, lol. Hope this was helpful to some who were wondering. Silly me if this was obvious.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Whoah! Thanks!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome. I have been wondering how to do this. Thanks!


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

Best. Tip. Ever. Thanks!


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome ..thankd#!

Sent from the future on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hold down on empty space on screen works as well.


----------

